# Blasts from the past



## Watson (Apr 20, 2013)

azza to Sil (the artist formerly know as Siluha)



azza1971 said:


> fuckoff troll cunt, give it time, everyone hates you your a fuckin twat cunt inbred whore, your father rapist should have picked a better nigger to hole punch???growing up molesting your own brothers and sisters has put you on a path of kiddie discovery, post up any more kid pics and i will have you banned by close of business??..or i will leave, and we all know who contributes more to this site, you are on your final warning cuntfullbrains



that went well for u azza.....


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> I enjoy Siluha's humor.... Azza, are you really a pedo?





azza1971 said:


> Just with Silhua?s kids



hmmm classy azza, classy


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 20, 2013)

Damn....


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2013)

azza getting laid


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^ funny shit

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cube789 (Apr 21, 2013)

just when i was feeling sorry for azza .... he goes and opens his mouth again.


----------



## charley (Apr 21, 2013)

This is when all that 'Gym Time' will help, but I didn't think Azza was that tall..


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 21, 2013)

that was ages ago and at the time summed it all up, as if i fuckin care, Griff thinks he is a descendant of Christ.


----------



## Watson (Apr 22, 2013)

if Sil fucks my mum will i be? You busy Sil?


----------



## Watson (Apr 24, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> *Good luck, i gained during a bulk very well and at 36 i was very happy, went from 73.5kg to 94.5g (46.3 pounds) in 3 months. I was measured at 14.5 BF at start and 15.5 at the end, the guy that did both measurements was a former IFBB Mr Australia and contest diet guru, he was very surprised. All i did was eat as clean as i could and as much as i could. I did PH, Epistane at the 2 month mark and started with LG methyl 1-D in the first month. Second month was just supps, did wpi and wpc x 3 per day, cruised on creatine and not much of anything else. I did the Bill Starr program 5x5 for 6 weeks, then did DC for the last 6. I was recomping because of a bad bout of flu, but that pre flu weight was 76kg. I maintained my 94.5 for 2 years and have been going steadily down in the last 4-5 months to 86kg, all i have dropped from the diet is 2 daily protein drinks.
> Just my experience.*


----------



## Watson (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Apr 25, 2013)

its ok to be mad jealous you stupid twat, i will give you some likes if that helps


----------



## Watson (Apr 25, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> its ok to be mad jealous you stupid twat, i will give you some likes if that helps



compensating for the small cock? is that why married ur sister? im hoping to have a chest as thick as her legs one day brah....


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 25, 2013)

what are you compensating for, you have your tongue firmly up my but hole.


----------



## Watson (Apr 25, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> what are you compensating for, you have your tongue firmly up my but hole.



slapping a boong around IM isnt compensation, its just i love bashing coons


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 25, 2013)

only took you 4 minutes to respond, your a fucking tool, the whole world know?s it and you following me around like a wet fart is just hysterical, and according to your above post your a fucking racsist, you come off as the MR goodie two shoes who thinks he does no wrong, well guess what fuck knuckle, your just the shit on my shoe. And is step on you every fucking day, you diseased maggot.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 25, 2013)

Griffith said:


>



wow


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 25, 2013)

stfu KOS


----------



## Watson (Apr 25, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> only took you 4 minutes to respond, your a fucking tool, the whole world know?s it and you following me around like a wet fart is just hysterical, and according to your above post your a fucking racsist, you come off as the MR goodie two shoes who thinks he does no wrong, well guess what fuck knuckle, your just the shit on my shoe. And is step on you every fucking day, you diseased maggot.



azza, learn to know when uve lost......also if u wiped ur ass more it might fix the problem of the shit all over ur feet, filthy fucken boong!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 25, 2013)

eat a bowl of black dicks, hows the inbred wife going for you? still flogging off over asian speds?


----------



## Watson (Apr 26, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> so what if im a boong, i like black cock and my wife/sisters pussy hangs like a wizards sleeve from all the gangbangs



wtf! i feel sick......


----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2013)

Paul's wife is hawt


----------



## Watson (Apr 26, 2013)

cube789 said:


> Paul's wife is hawt



azzas wife looks like she ate my wife.......


----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## raysd21 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey I didn't know Billy Corgan lifted. That's awesome!


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 2, 2014)

names billy not silly, least my old self looked better than you ya looser twat


----------



## charley (Jul 2, 2014)

Azza , don't take the bait, and.... game over !!!


----------



## Watson (Jul 3, 2014)

charley said:


> Azza , don't take the bait, and.... game over !!!


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 3, 2014)

i just think its great that time poor losers like Griffith that have nothing else to do but turn on the rice cooker for the fat gook wife and kids and rehash old threads, good to see he his time management skills and feeble attempts at what ever he is trying to achieve, in the end its funny and sad, cause i find it funny and i am sad for him, but then again, in a stampede Griffith will be first one trampled


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2014)

fail^


----------



## cube789 (Jul 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;rXC5aXfy-H0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rXC5aXfy-H0[/video]


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2014)

Was wondering where that was


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 3, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> stfu KOS




Normally writes paragraphs of vulgarities.. but settles for a "STFU kos" this one time.


----------



## Watson (Jul 3, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> i just think its great that time poor losers like Griffith that have nothing else to do but turn on the rice cooker for the fat gook wife and kids and rehash old threads, good to see he his time management skills and feeble attempts at what ever he is trying to achieve, in the end its funny and sad, cause i find it funny and i am sad for him, but then again, in a stampede Griffith will be first one trampled



dumb fuck this thread was 2013 april......im also not the one who bumped it u fucken moped....


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 4, 2014)

cube789 said:


> [video=youtube;rXC5aXfy-H0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rXC5aXfy-H0[/video]



Did he tell me to....toss a fat cunt? I need a translator. What language is this in?  Looks like he hurt his back there at the end.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 4, 2014)

i was cheat curling


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 4, 2014)

and i am wearing my free MD t/shirt bitches


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2016)

free md tshirt.....


----------



## charley (Sep 17, 2016)

cube789 said:


>




.... WTF happened to the 'cube' ????    a funny poster for sure....


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2016)

charley said:


> .... WTF happened to the 'cube' ????    a funny poster for sure....



Sil sent him to deal with Putin....


----------



## BioRep (Oct 26, 2016)

This is some funny shit


----------



## BioRep (Oct 26, 2016)

Lol


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 7, 2016)

Long time follower, first time poster. 

Is Azza really a Pedo? Yes, the answer is yes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 8, 2016)

justhav2p said:


> Long time follower, first time poster.
> 
> Is Azza really a Pedo? Yes, the answer is yes.



Lmao! What up, Jew?


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## charley (Nov 11, 2016)

..    ...


----------

